# Friends selling two fursuits - Riolu and 'Wolf' Toon Link



## Boombox (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope this is alright to post here. If not, just say so..

Anyway, one of my friends.. and their sister make "Cosplay" fursuits, and recently completed one of Riolu and one of a wolf version of Toon Link (aka wind waker link). 

They're on ebay at the moment, so if you're interested, just check here:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcosplayfurs


----------



## Chickenspirit (Jul 2, 2008)

Aw, the suits are adorable! I wish I had that kind of money...Good luck selling them! : )


----------



## Boombox (Jul 2, 2008)

ah, not mine, but my friend's! hehe, yeah, I think the Riolu one is fantastic. if I could I'd get it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 3, 2008)

Boombox said:


> I think the Riolu one is fantastic.


They're both good, but that's my favourite of the two. =p


----------

